# BOBBY NASH wins big



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

congratulations to BOBBY NASH and his partner on winning the RANGER boat in x-series . :B


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

hay mike how did you do i wish i could if went but couldent swing the money this year,was there lots of fish being caught well now that it all over let get together and go hunt some walleyes down soon at berlin,markfish


----------



## lakes craig (Oct 13, 2009)

They were beside us for 2 days. Watched them catch most of their fish. Big congrats to Bobby and his brother on the win !!! Great guys and great fishermen !


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Congrats Bobby! You earned it, brother!!! Nice job!

Here's a pic of them at the weigh in...........


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Great job guys!! Beautiful fish!!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Couldn't have happened to a nicer team....Congrats guys!! Great job!!


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

x2 could not agree more great job guys


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Gomez said:


> Couldn't have happened to a nicer team....



Do you guys actually KNOW Bobby?? HA!


----------



## FritzTheCat (Dec 2, 2008)

First off, let's not forget his partner Adam, he did catch some of them pigs!
Best part: Saturday 19+ lbs. with 5 largemouth, Sunday 15 lbs with 5 Smallmouth. That is amazing!


----------

